# Laced Weed



## Unregistered (Jul 25, 2005)

The other night some of my friends and I smoked some weed that was a little bit different, I believe it was laced with something but not sure what.  Anyone think they would be able to help? The effects after that were different, was heavy breathing, one guy passed out, everything was moving in frames in my mind, and im always tired now.


----------



## mariofromontario (Jul 25, 2005)

spread the word. Tell the person who sold it to you. there are alot of evil pesticides out there, and no studies, that i know of, about what hapens if you smoke them. POt doesnt even get you high unless it has had heat applied to it. god knows what poisions might do


----------



## transcend187 (Jul 25, 2005)

If nobody went into a coma, chances are it wasn't any severe pesticides or Windex (which is used by some assholes to stop mold from growing on their plants....).  When you say a guy passed out, how long was he out?  And how was he when he woke up?

You said things were "moving in frames"... I've heard that's an effect of mescaline, but I've never heard of anyone getting an effect from smoking mescaline.  It could have just been contaminated with some kind of mold, which is not unusual, although it is quite possible it was a mild pesticide.  Just be careful about where you get your weed.  Its almost impossible to tell if its been contaminated, so you have to check your source.  I try to only buy from people who personally know the grower, but I know that's not always possible.


----------



## BGW (Aug 8, 2005)

i just posted a thread about something kind of like this. i smoked weed the other day and all of a sudden couldnt breath and thought i was going to pass out. i also had some crazy mind and body high stuff going on like you said. and for the last few days after this, ive been all out of it and tired and dazed. did this ever go away for you? im kind of freaking out over this.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 8, 2005)

-All the more reason to grow your own.


----------



## DaRookie (Aug 10, 2005)

i smoked sum bad stuff a long time ago. still dont know wat was wrong wit it but was out of it for like 2 weeks.
the frame thing also happened
will never smoke wit those guys again


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 23, 2005)

Ive been smoking for quite some time now and have never had anything like this happen to me... 


kinda scary .. 

im gonna keep my fingers crossed  .. couple months time ill be harvesting my own anyway


----------



## FUFM (Sep 3, 2005)

Ok the other night me and my friends got 2 fat dimes of piff and 1 dime of aries  we rolled 2 blunts .. there was 4 people to one blunt .. i felt it kick in about 5 min latter... about 20 min latter i started sweating a lot  and it wasnt even hot i ate somthing thinking it would help and 10 min latter i got sick and threw up all my food  after that i felt good   do you think its because we mixed to kinds of weed? or its because i havent smoked a long time its only like my 27 time smoking?

ooo and my friend didnt sleep for 1 day and then he smoked and he said he saw things shrink in his vision


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 3, 2005)

man im so glad ive never smoked anything laced.  

some of my old friends had smokes laced weed and they found out i was laced with coke... crazy stuff


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 3, 2005)

man im so glad ive never smoked anything laced. 

some of my old friends had smokes laced weed and they found out i was laced with coke... crazy stuff

and like ganja gurur said grow you own if you want to be safe


----------



## transcend187 (Sep 5, 2005)

FUFM, its possible you just had a bad trip, if it went back to normal so quickly.  I've had an experience like that, I sort of had a panic attack while stoned; it was NOT FUN - same symptoms as what you've described.  However, can't be sure.  There's lots of shit out there.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 5, 2005)

transcend187 said:
			
		

> You said things were "moving in frames"... I've heard that's an effect of mescaline, but I've never heard of anyone getting an effect from smoking mescaline. It could have just been contaminated with some kind of mold, which is not unusual, although it is quite possible it was a mild pesticide. Just be careful about where you get your weed. Its almost impossible to tell if its been contaminated, so you have to check your source. I try to only buy from people who personally know the grower, but I know that's not always possible.


 
It's not mesc. Are you thinking of LSD? LSD can cause trails. Another misconception back in the day was that blue micro dot and purple was mesc; it was not. That is and was LSD. Mesc. comes from a cactus and is a brown powder. Though that could be laced in weed I don't think it was in his. I heard PCP was going around again. It could have been that.

All I have to say is know your seller or grow your own.


----------



## Grim Reefer (Sep 6, 2005)

I could be wrong, but it sounds like somebody mix your bud with Saliva Divonorum. If it is 10x or stronger it will have the same effects of what you have discribe. Saliva will put a person into another world for a short time. I personally do not care for it, but some do. It is mostly used for meditation purposes.


Grim


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 6, 2005)

Themanwithnoname said:
			
		

> man im so glad ive never smoked anything laced.
> 
> some of my old friends had smokes laced weed and *they found out i was laced with coke*... crazy stuff


 
That's funny . . . You were laced with coke


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 6, 2005)

hahahahah that is funny i didnt notice that...


----------



## Max (Sep 7, 2005)

Grim Reefer said:
			
		

> I could be wrong, but it sounds like somebody mix your bud with Saliva Divonorum. If it is 10x or stronger it will have the same effects of what you have discribe. Saliva will put a person into another world for a short time. I personally do not care for it, but some do. It is mostly used for meditation purposes.
> 
> 
> Grim




Yeah, that does sound like Salvia.  Note it's "Salvia", not "Saliva". 

It is currently legal in Japan.  Used to buy it once in awhile when I worked there.  It gets you "high", but the sensation is completely different than what you'd expect if you're a frequent pot smoker.  

It actually messes with your sense of taste too, if you can imagine it.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 7, 2005)

Salvia. dude salvia is completly legal here.. you can get it at any head shop or online. I love salvia.. its good once in  while.. the real effects last for literly 15-20 minutes smoked then it dies down which is a bummer

go to erowid.org and search for salvia it pretty much ahas everything about it

yeah its great in combonation with weed/ blue lotus./ and alot of stuff


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 2, 2005)

i smoked salvia one time and i thought the whole world was melting around me.  It was like being on an acid trip for 5 minutes.  After i came to my friends said that all i was doing was laughing hysterically, but all i remember is being scared shitless and thinking it was never gonna end.  I think ill just still to the MJ and save my money.


----------



## theone (Mar 27, 2007)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> The other night some of my friends and I smoked some weed that was a little bit different, I believe it was laced with something but not sure what.  Anyone think they would be able to help? The effects after that were different, was heavy breathing, one guy passed out, everything was moving in frames in my mind, and im always tired now.




dude. its cool. it happens to me everytime i smoke. i dont think its anything to worry about. me, my friends, my family all get the frame thing. and we buy it from different people. i think it is just an affect from the pot itself. i dont know for a fact but im pretty confident. and the person i know that grows it doesn't lace it or anything. it still happens mang.:bong1::bong::48:


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 27, 2007)

hey dude it sounds like you got some bud laced with acid man cuz the frame thing has happened to me when i was on acid once but yeah i have never got bad bud my two good good buddys i get it from 1 grows it the other gets it from his buddy that grows i know all of them and i have not a doubt in my mind that they would never sell me laced bud of bad bud but some people ant as lucky as me check out the dude you got it from sounds like acid to me tho


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 28, 2007)

ive smoked ALOT of weed.. and ive had a few crazy things happen...
#1) i hadent smoked for awhile and i hadnt slept in like 3 days... this got me on like a acid typa trip.. lights lookd CRAZY  and i felt rediculous...

#2) i hadent eaten in like 2 days... i was sick for awhile then blazed one night and it was kind of the same thing... Lights lookd really trippy... i felt strange.. couldnt drive.. the road looked like it just went off into outerspace.. and when i closed my eyes i had all these crazy things i could see...

#3)  i smoked with these guys i didnt really know 2 well.. found out later that they liked to smoke blunts laced with opium... donno if thats what was in it but.... i was soooooo trashd i didnt know where i was.. couldnt talk.. couldnt hardly think... went to sleep at 5pm  and woke up the next day at 6pm still high... felt strange for the next few days... couldnt put my words togather rite.. couldnt say things that i was thinking... really sucked


----------



## Fretless (Mar 28, 2007)

Strange description.  I can't imagine why someone would lace weed with a rare, expensive drug.  The one you always hear about from the D.A.R.E. people is Angel Dust (pcp?), they say almost all commercial is laced with it.  I really don't think so.  Commercial growers are out to make $, so it just doesn't make sense.  Concentrated Salvia is expensive, too, so who knows.  
    Like the man said, all good reasons to grow yer own.  It does sound like it was tainted, and I would think it far more likely that the culprit was a bit of mold, or chemical spray.  I stupidly smoked some moldy bud once many years ago, and it was very strange and unpleasant.


----------



## SirTokesAlot (Apr 4, 2007)

Weed + Cocaine = Amazing


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 4, 2007)

That happened to a buddy of mine who is one of the biggest high grade smokers I know today. He said he had smoked smoked some MJ and that they claimed it was Black Widow. He said that he had never gotten so high in his whole life like that one night. He could'nt get home cuz he had forgotten where he lived and when he finally did remember, he crashed out and woke up full of his own throw up. He said he would never smoke Black widow again. I don't think it was the strain, cuz Ive smoked blue berryXblack widow and it did'nt do that to me. I think the plant was injected with some crap somewhere. what do you think?


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 4, 2007)

SirTokesAlot said:
			
		

> Weed + Cocaine = Amazing


 
Weed+Coke=stupid                                                          



sorry.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 4, 2007)

THCskunk said:
			
		

> Weed+Coke=stupid
> 
> 
> 
> sorry.


Hey, now...to each his own. Some people say potsmokers are stupid. I never condemn a man for what he puts into HIS body. I know people that lace weed with METH and though i'm not screwing with it...it's their body, not mine.


----------



## SirTokesAlot (Apr 5, 2007)

Its not stupid, Coco puffs are a sick buzz. Im not talking about doing it all the time or actually ripping coke, but its good to mix it up sometimes.


----------



## Hash666 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yesterday i was wakin bakin and it was about 9:00 am. I smoked out of my friends glass pipe. We just bought the weed the night before and decided the time was right. 10 to 15 after i smoked my vision started getting blurry and i couldn't see. My eyes started going black and i fell on the floor. Then my eyes really hurt and i regained my vision. That happened 2 or 3 more times. Can anyone tell me what is happening? I started smoking about 6 months ago and this has never happened to me before.


----------



## Tincher (Apr 8, 2007)

i've had alot of the effects u guys are describing. such as the frame thing.. i've also had trouble breathing and ive thrown up just from weed..ive even mildly hallucinated on weed ; plus closed eye visuals..just because you get a trippy effect doesn't means its laced. it is impossible to lace weed with acid unless you eat it. Acid breaks up wen its burned and isn't absorbed into your bloodstream if u attemp to smoke it. i have heard of salvia lacing, i personally would love weed laced with salvia if it was the same price as you would normally get weed.. i have accidentally smoked weed with coke in it, it was actually very fun ; but not something i would do everyday. also if your **** is laced than it should smell weird.. i know that the second i lit the coke weed that it wasnt just weed.. it smell like melting plastic, burnt hair and cat piss all at the same time.. lacing is not common and you shouldnt really have to worry about it. if u for sure dont want laced weed.... grow it


----------



## psychoactive (Apr 29, 2007)

I've had all those same side effects as well, puke'n after smoking (usually because I'm about to starve and don't eat before I smoke out), the body strong body buzz, slight visuals etc etc. I really don't think anything was laced, could be mold.

I had some bud once a friend said "he man it's got white dust on it, it's laced!" but I knew for a fact it was bud starting a mold process.

I've also had a friend from the north come down for a few weeks and I burned him out on some good outdoor southern homegrown and he said "I think I'm reliving my childhood! when does this go away! I'm freaking out!"

It could be it was just good bud. *shrug*


----------



## herbman (May 20, 2007)

my advice to you is go whoop that dude.....naw jp (think about it)


----------



## metalchick832 (May 21, 2007)

Tincher said:
			
		

> i've had alot of the effects u guys are describing. such as the frame thing.. i've also had trouble breathing and ive thrown up just from weed..ive even mildly hallucinated on weed ; plus closed eye visuals..just because you get a trippy effect doesn't means its laced. it is impossible to lace weed with acid unless you eat it. Acid breaks up wen its burned and isn't absorbed into your bloodstream if u attemp to smoke it. i have heard of salvia lacing, i personally would love weed laced with salvia if it was the same price as you would normally get weed.. i have accidentally smoked weed with coke in it, it was actually very fun ; but not something i would do everyday. also if your **** is laced than it should smell weird.. i know that the second i lit the coke weed that it wasnt just weed.. it smell like melting plastic, burnt hair and cat piss all at the same time.. lacing is not common and you shouldnt really have to worry about it. if u for sure dont want laced weed.... grow it


 
Your cocaine laced weed smelled like that?  I don't think that was cocaine.  Cocaine has a slightly sweet smell and taste when burned.  Unless it was really walked on (cut) or just plain made with too much ether.


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 21, 2007)

cocoa puffs is what we call snow+bud
and i sprinkled it on white widow, it was horrible...
my body was stuck but my heart was racing...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 25, 2007)

People always claim to get laced bud, and I think its mostly a case of mistaken identity. Unless someone is intentionally trying to hurt or mess with you its pretty much not going to happen. No one is a going to sell you a $70 quarter and lace it with a $50 gram of coke. Some weed gives you different highs than others. Some weed that I have smoked makes me really hot, sweaty, and nauseauted with a racing heart. Also remember weed is VERY notorious for giving people anxiety attacks. I have anxiety attacks and you pretty much described one. When I have a really bad anxiety attack it gets that way.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 25, 2007)

I've got lots of years behind me and I have heard most of this many times before. If you get bud laced with the cain, then thank your friend, unless he didn't tell you to begin with. Good folks would never twizzle you in the back with poisons intentionally, unless they are dumber than rocks. Know your sources, or grow your own. As for intensity, yeah I have had smoke that sent me away for awhile, and some that has made me feel a bit un-nerved as it were. Sounds also like some of you are really slammin the wall hard and perhaps you should try a slightly different approach. Mine was introduced to me 35 yrs ago. A very cool friend taught me that getting up with the crack of dawn, a couple of good hits and a hot cup of tea or coffee can absolutly set off a good morning. Another thing that you guys might want to consider is what you are doing for your bodies while your head is going off on a buzz.
   Perhaps a bagel, and some thing good and gentle to drink. Smokin something that is going to ring your bell can be fun and all, but have certain things near at hand such as a juicy sweet orange, which I find is very refreshing. Playing the high/Low game, (smoke and caffiene) is a bit of a drain on you in the end run, so put back into your body the good things that you know you need. nuff said about that.
   Ending up in a panic, visually tripped out to the point that your vision is in frames like movie sequencing, shakes and sweating, and then puking makes me think (YIKES and GADZOOKS) !!! what on earth are you smokin ???
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## diamond7926 (May 25, 2007)

That is the main reason I grow my own. I know what goes into it! I have smoked weed that made me nauseous, heart racing, sweating---literally freaking out, telling people to take me to the ER cuz I thought I was dying LOL! Where the next day I smoked other that was perfectly fine--calming, relaxing. Alot of people I know use all sorts of nasty crap on there's that would probably kill a horse!


----------



## DBIRDdankz (May 26, 2007)

Jesus, I think half the time people just get really high and simple will just experiance a typical head rush or any other marijuana symptom and freak out. Now this is gonna sound wierd, but its mostly true. If you have a new smoker or not a frequent smoker, and his mind set the whole time while your having a sesh is "ohh gooddd, i dont feel right about this" or "dangg i hope this doesnt mess me up!"....welll, what do ya knowww. Chances are, that persons thoughts will easily manipulate his or her high. thus, making it go down hill.....headache, stomache ache, this, that.....

^^^^^^^^^^^
that right there has happened to so many people right in front of me...

I dont think out of all the buds i have smoked have i touched laced bud. Maybe im just lucky.


----------



## southendsurfer (Jun 6, 2007)

Am I the only one who hallucinates when they smoke? When I smoke I usually see weird things such as little white stobe like lights that fly around the room and then go away, closed eye visuals (geometric patterns), everything sometimes seems magnafied like i have super vision or something, distortions such as one time i was looking at another person and he transformed into an old lady with a bonnet lol. The carpet in my house goes all weird and sometimes changes colors. Almost everytime I smoke alot I will go do something like go downstairs and when i get back up stairs and sit down I felt like I just imagined all of that and was dreaming, sort of like a alterations from a dream to reality. Does anyone else experience stuff like this?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey folks, this thread was another try at allowing people to talk about marijuana that has been laced with something else.

The owner of this site does not allow any talk of other drugs. This is a MARIJUANA site. Nothing else.

Marijuana smokers have gotten enough bad rep over the old "It leads to other drugs" crap. We don't have to help them.

This thread is closed. I'm tired of editing out the topics that are not allowed here.

Do not open this type of thread again please.

We're all here to discuss MARIJUANA. Let's stick to that.


----------

